# Most Creative -



## bbqgoddess (Jul 20, 2008)

Let the voting begin!!


----------



## nick (Jul 20, 2008)

*Kinda got mixed up here with all the threads but for most creative, I vote for LOWnSLOW!*


----------



## williamzanzinger (Jul 20, 2008)

Gotta check names but one vote for the gent with the poker fattie. That was certainly creative.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 20, 2008)

Are you goin to start a poll?

What are we voting on?

Wheres the pics?


----------



## daboys (Jul 20, 2008)

lownslow for my vote. That had to take some time!!!


----------



## dennisdocb (Jul 20, 2008)

LOWnSLOW gets my vote here that poker fattie is creative


----------



## erain (Jul 20, 2008)

for the most creative, a tough call, looked at lotsa very creative fatties, some which even smile back at ya!!!! but if i look at the pair of pics, both the finished and the plated cut away view, i keep coming back to bbqg bodacious fatty, not only is that thing stuffed but that sucker a beaut from the outside as well!!!! my vote for bbqg.... great job bbqg!!!!!


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 20, 2008)

I have to agree for the most creative being the poker fattie


----------



## grothe (Jul 20, 2008)

My vote goes to Goddess' The Bodacious *Fattie*!

Just look at that!!!!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 20, 2008)

My votes for most of these categories ended up in a tie ...

I'm with the majority of the group so far by voting for a Chef Kel creation, however my choice was for the Kenny Chesney fatty. The ingredients alone, with the fruit and the spread, piqued my interest from the very beginning. Proved to be juicy by having a blow out, but overall, bet it was one of the most flavorful with a sweet twist! 

The other fatty that had my vote was the Poker Fatty by Lownslow. The cutouts alone of the aces and spades were quite artsy and the fillings looked tasty as well! With the beer and the cards in the final pic, I almost voted it into the best plated but .... too many decisions!! 

Great job everyone!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 20, 2008)

Here's a link to the entries that had tons of hits ... 2,803 views and 115 posts ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=20220


----------



## ronp (Jul 20, 2008)

There were many to choose from, but the Poker one had to be a lot of work and took a lot of imagination.


----------



## vince (Jul 21, 2008)

poker *fattie gets my vote
*


----------



## werdwolf (Jul 21, 2008)

Poker fattie by Lownslow


----------



## tld (Jul 21, 2008)

I have to agree for the most creative being the poker *fattie.
   With a LOT of close seconds*


----------



## richtee (Jul 21, 2008)

Another poker fatty vote!


----------



## haloman (Jul 21, 2008)

another vote for the Poker *fattie* by Lownslow.


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Jul 21, 2008)

It's a gamble but I have to go with the poker fatty!


----------



## wutang (Jul 21, 2008)

Another vote for the poker fattie by lownslow!


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 21, 2008)

I gotta join the herd and go with low n slow, too.  When you see the ingredients match the props what can you say?

A close 2nd to Buck (Cincy dog one) and Erain  (thanksgiving one)


----------



## yard dog (Jul 21, 2008)

The different variations submitted were fantastic. I thought all the fatties entered deserved a fork, blowouts taste fine to me
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 . As for most creative I would have to say the poker fattie has my vote. BBQG was _very _close behind with her selection of ingredients and it was a tough decision, but the QView of the finished poker fattie was the deciding factor in the end that got my vote.


----------



## camocook (Jul 21, 2008)

poker fatty,Where did he get those little cutters for the suits.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 21, 2008)

Poker fatty.


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 21, 2008)

Most creative, hands down: lownslow's Poker Fatty.


----------



## teeotee (Jul 21, 2008)

I've looked and looked ...... went back to pics and had missed the cutouts in lownslow's poker fatty. Went back and re-read his post .... Gets my vote 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Camocook ........ your alien/smiley faces ...... excellent idea !!!!!!!


----------



## sbv32 (Jul 21, 2008)

Poker *fattie* by Lownslow...now that was awesome.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 21, 2008)

that is my 1,2,3 as well
Way to go low&slow!!!! I am gonna start a girls poker night, thanks for the inspiration


----------



## capt dan (Jul 21, 2008)

Usually any fatty pictured next to a frosty beer gets my vote. ( I think Low and  slow has training in subliminal messaging) But the work involved and creative nature was truly inspiring and beautiful. His fatty gets my vote for most creative as well.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The picks for a 2nd, 0r 3rd, are just too close!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 21, 2008)

Lo & Slow poker fatty took creativity and work!!  I'm inpressed.  He get's my vote


----------



## seboke (Jul 21, 2008)

The poker fatty was amazing, but I think erain gets my vote with the salmon fatty!  Who knew you could do that?  He told me he had some salmon fillets and to watch for something special!!


----------



## mr porky (Jul 21, 2008)

Yet another for the Poker fatty


----------



## caprid (Jul 22, 2008)

The Poker Fattie was fantastic, but I just have a soft spot for smirking Aliens,
Vote goes to CAMOCOOK, Happy Happy


----------

